# Great! The bug of Neverwinter Night Fixed!!!



## LCsquare (May 5, 2005)

Hi all.

If you all remember that I have already post questions of problem of the game "Neverwinter Night".   

The problem is (let me repeat one more time   )

"After loaded ATITool, whatever is OC-ed or not, I cannot get into the main menu of the game. Just hangs after all advertisements and welcome screen. But the system is not really hang, it only freeze. I can use "Alt+Ctrl+Del" to exit without any system crash".

At that time I tested with ATITool version 0.21 and 0.22. And my driver is ATI Catalyst 4.9 (also try with 4.11, but the result is as same as before)

But today, I just update my Catalyst to 5.4. Also ATITool to 0.24 Beta 9.

I found I success to enter the game and play normally!!!! I tried to play some movies in the game and no problem!!!   

Wow!!! I can use ATITool now!! Although before this update, I am using a ATI Radeon OC-er named "Radlinker", which will not crash with Neverwinter Nights. But there is a disadvantage that I need to crack the driver (in order to unlock the OC lock) before I can use Radlinker. The cracked version of Catalyst is always update not as frequenctly as Offical one.   

But now I can use Offical Catalyst !!!!

Thank you W1zzard!! Thanks for all developers!!!


----------

